
Impact of Depression and Its Treatment on Productivity - luu
https://acesounderglass.com/2017/11/20/impact-of-depression-and-its-treatment-on-productivity/
======
jacalata
A better title might be "hand waving around depression, sleep, productivity
and some unrelated numbers"

------
brbrodude
Treating this kind of thing as a "make money" problem is bullshit.

~~~
eighthnate
Agreed. Seems like everything is being tied to productivity. As if the purpose
of our existence is to be "productive".

~~~
canoebuilder
In a sense, being productive is the meaning and purpose of life.

First one must determine what goals, tasks, and activities are the most
worthwhile and broadly beneficial to pursue. Then pursuing and being
productive in moving towards those things brings happiness, contentment,
meaning, and fulfillment.

Easy to type, harder to do, but worth pursuing.

